# "Encyclopedia" (wiki intégrale pour iPod/iPhone)



## BlueVelvet (6 Juillet 2009)

Salut à toutes/tous,

Je me suis offert l'excellente app Encyclopedia, qui permet d'avoir la quasi totalité de Wiki en français sur son iPod (sauf les images et certains articles). Assez génial, pour qui a un iPod Touch et donc pas toujours connecté.

Aux experts qui la connaissent, je pose deux questions:

1. L'app elle-même ne pèse pas grand chose (genre 0,1 Mo), mais le transfert du contenu de Wiki, à faire à son lancement, pèse 1 Go selon l'éditeur. Mais où sont ces données? Je ne les vois pas dans le dossier de ma bibliothèque dans l'app «Encyclopedia»...

2. Comment cela se passe-t-il pour les mises à jour? Celles du logiciel seront sans problème, mais du contenu lui-même, de la copie de Wiki? Etant évolutive, Wiki change sans cesse, il serait bon de pouvoir de temps à autres faire une mise à jour complète du contenu... Est-ce prévu?

Merci d'avance pour les avis éclairés, et vivement l'Universalis sur iPod (ah bon, c'est pas pour demain  ? !!!)


----------

